# How big should a HOB filter be for a planted tank?



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a 46 gallon bowfront and I am currently running the Aquaclear 50 on it. As of right now, I have the Marineland 200 running that I recently got with a tank I bought used. I don't care for the increased water splashing that the marineland creates so I decided not to use it on my 20 gallon. ( i was seeding it from the established tank to use in the smaller tank)

My question is, if I am going to buy a new filter, should I up the 50 to the max size 110, (because I love the Aquaclear) and move the 50 to my 20 gallon, or should I just get the 70? I want to push the stocking limits on the 46er so that is why I was looking to increase the size. I don't want to go too big if it's not needed. I think the 50 would be sufficient on a 20 gallon, but, what do you think?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

The 70 would be enough but the 110 would not be too much. The 110 obviously will hold a lot more media so I'd probably lean in that direction.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

you can never have to much filtration.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

good points, thanks for sharing your opinions. I think I will upgrade to the 110 for sure


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

From what i understand a good rule of thumb is 5x turnover per hour. So for a 46 bow you would want a filter that turns over 230 gallons per hour? Also a good idea might be to just keep a smaller filter that is good enough for actual filtration and just use a decent powerhead for the flow.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Definitely go for the AC 110 on your tank - you'll love it & it'll do a great job !


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

If you are not going to go to a canister, then the AC-110 is the next best thing.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Another thought, don't the ac 110s run at around 100 bucks? You should be able to find a canister that will fill the void at that cost. Once you go canister, you never go back! I will never bash an aquaclear though, best HOB out there in my opinion.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

You can get a 110 for <$60 if you look.


----------



## Schneeball (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd personally do the 70 with double sponges and ceramic rings on top, no carbon. Should be plenty of bio in the tank with gravel and all the plants. The 110 is going to be a bit much in my opinion though I do have one running on a 55 bare tank. I am of the school of thought that you can't have too much filtration, but you can have too much current for certain fish. I leave my 70 and canister running on a 100 gallon when changing water and just planted that tank. I think I may have to turn off the 70 for now on when doing changes because the waterfall at half full does do a number on my swords, lol. Actually, I'm going to rethink that. If the 46 bow is a deeper tank, which I think it is, the 110 might be ok.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL, well this has given me much to think about today. Yes Amazon has a 110 for about 62.00 with free shipping. I have never used a canister filter unit, so I will look that up today, pros and cons. As for too much current, yes that was why I wondered what others thought, but, if I have it set on low it shouldn't be too bad. I haven't stocked my tank fully yet. When I did, I hadn't QT'ed the new fish and had a huge ich outbreak. Lost almost all of the 20+ fish I had bought. So now I am taking this approach a bit slower. I have my 50 currently running with 2 sponges and bio bag and I temporarily have that marineland that I dislike running. So there is plenty of surface area for the BB. I always turn off my filters and heater when I do my WC, so the waterfall wouldn't ever be an issue. Though I used to leave them on when I did smaller changes, so I know exactly what you are talking about!

Thanks for the discussion, I am off to look at canisters while I finish meh coffee


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

I've only ever had an ac 50, but I am pretty sure the 110 has adjustable flow if it does turn out to be too much.


----------



## Al Slick (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought my AC50 for like 23 dollars on amazon and if I remember the AC70 wasn't much more. It's hard to believe that the 110 would be worth the money when the AC70 is already sufficient. plus the flow on the 110 will be really high. Your AC50 will be great on your 20 though, that's what I run and I like it. I wouldn't mind an AC70 though.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

My current favorite cannister filter is the fluval. I think a fluval 406 would work great on there:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3580+24082&pcatid=24082

But a lot of people on this forum are using the sunsun/aquatop filters, they are much cheaper and are getting good reviews. 

http://truaqua.com/aquarium-canister-filters.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/99015-official-sunsun-pimp-club.html


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

OOOKay, so been looking at canister filter units. I wonder, does the water come out from the little basket looking piece, and that is the only place? I think ya'll know what I'm talking about, the part that looks like most HOB filter inlets. Anyway, so is that the output? Does it work like a spraybar down the outlet, or just at the end? 

I'm still liking the idea of the HOB better, ONLY because I do not have a cabinet beneath my tank.It's an open shelf, and I have no way to cover it. Well I guess that isn't right, I could always add a fabric sheet around it. 

Anyone want to chime in on canisters?


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I found a pic showing that setup, so I see that is only part of it and the other is a spray bar at the opposite of the tank, does that go for all of those type of units?

EDIT** I clearly see how this setup works..


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

samamorgan said:


> Another thought, don't the ac 110s run at around 100 bucks? You should be able to find a canister that will fill the void at that cost. Once you go canister, you never go back! I will never bash an aquaclear though, best HOB out there in my opinion.


http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-110-Aquarium-Power-Filter/dp/B000260FV6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330743240&sr=8-1


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

tlyons01 said:


> I found a pic showing that setup, so I see that is only part of it and the other is a spray bar at the opposite of the tank, does that go for all of those type of units?
> 
> EDIT** I clearly see how this setup works..


yea, they all work off the same basic idea. i had an open stand, old wrought iron stand, with 1/2" plywood on the top under the tank. i just hung an old black sheet with black thumb tacks from the plywood. looked 1000x better. i think every one else is correct in saying once you go with a canister you will never go back, especially if your going to be in this hobby for a while.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

110 for sure. I am using one on a 26g bowfront right now in a pinch since the AC 70 that was on there finally blew the impeller after 5 years. I have it turned down and its fine on there.


----------



## humblepie (Jan 31, 2012)

For the price of the AC110, which is a good HOB, you might as well get an Aquatop CF300 or even CF400 for the same price. You'll get much better filtration, and it is much quieter too. I have the CF500 and I like it so far a lot. Sure it looks like a big honking R2D2 or something like that. But easy enough to cover it up. I suggest looking on ebay for the people selling there to save a few bucks on a new one. Else go to TruAqua or Amazon and pick them up for a little more.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Get a canister if you can somehow hide it... but on a second thought, some canister looks so high tech there's no reason to hide it....


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive got a heavily planted 46 gallon Bowfront tank. I USED to have a AQ110 HOB on it. Got rid of it and got a TruAqua CF400 for about the same price. MAYBE $10 more then the HOB was. BUT let me tell you. Go the Canister and NEVER look back. With the HOB you wont have a controllable flow for direction. Taller plants will like to be pushed by any HOB filters in un-natural ways. While the AQ hob is a great filter You can get alot more with the CF400. PLUS with a spray bar you can customize your flow inside the tank so you dont have to use so much equipment inside the tank. And If you decided to add Injected CO2 to your system you can run a Reactor or even a Atomic diffuser inline on the Canister. The Canister will do a better job of filtration and does more bio and mechanical then the 110 will. Flow rates will be just as good or better then the 110. 

Seriously You cant go wrong with the Canister. In the beginning I liked my 110. But as my plants grew. I found it a hassle. PLUS I find my canister is easier to service.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Aquaticfan said:


> Ive got a heavily planted 46 gallon Bowfront tank. I USED to have a AQ110 HOB on it. Got rid of it and got a TruAqua CF400 for about the same price. MAYBE $10 more then the HOB was. BUT let me tell you. Go the Canister and NEVER look back. With the HOB you wont have a controllable flow for direction. Taller plants will like to be pushed by any HOB filters in un-natural ways. While the AQ hob is a great filter You can get alot more with the CF400. PLUS with a spray bar you can customize your flow inside the tank so you dont have to use so much equipment inside the tank. And If you decided to add Injected CO2 to your system you can run a Reactor or even a Atomic diffuser inline on the Canister. The Canister will do a better job of filtration and does more bio and mechanical then the 110 will. Flow rates will be just as good or better then the 110.
> 
> Seriously You cant go wrong with the Canister. In the beginning I liked my 110. But as my plants grew. I found it a hassle. PLUS I find my canister is easier to service.


:bounce:roud:

A cheap canister filter is probably going to be miles (or kilometers, you dirty canadites) better than the best HOB.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

You all are so silly. I love the R2D2 comment. My kids would love that!! 

I have already price compared the AT400 between aquatop and amazon, they are the same price. Do you all feel like the UV sterilizer is really needed? Cause I was also looking at the 300, but for just a bit more I can get the sterilizer. I haven't had any issues with green water, but have had ich. I remember somewhere that its good for some parasites or infections, I think?

I think you all have me convinced either way!!
Now I just have to save up some money, or sell some stuff so I can guilt free shop!!


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

The uv isn't really effective. It's more so about the flow. The cf300 is what i feel a little underpowered for this tank while the cf400 is perfect for flow. I have both filters and used the 400 on my 46 bowfront for that reason.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the AC 110 on a 45 gallon tank (4' long) and it is a lot of water movement. Also, it is a big filter, and only fits way over to one side because of the center support in the tank. 
On a similar tank I have an AC 50 and an AC 70, at opposite ends of the tank. (Again, center support in the tank). 

I like the extra water movement for some fish (I have river fish in the tank with the 110) but for most community fish the divided flow of 2 smaller filters seems much better (I have Angels in that tank). 

The large media space in the Aquaclear line is really good, the best filtration is when the water can flow through a thick mass of sponge, floss and so on. 

I run a Rena Filstar XP3 on my 46 bowfront. It sits closer to the wall with the filter in the cabinet. The spray bar is centered at the top of the back wall, and there is plenty of water movement, even in the back corners.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine drains from the tank to the bottom of the filter then up thru the media to the pump


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought a SunSun 402B for my 29 gallon and I really like it. It is quiet and the flow is adjustable through the spraybar. Did I mention it is really quiet?


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

That is the other thing. The canister filters are way more quiet then the hob. My 110 was pretty noisy compared to my cf400. Like mentioned before, this will be a given with any hob is the flow. The way the water enters the tank makes the current inside the tank not optimal. As it goes across the top and goes down the other side of the tank. It will be very low in its coverage of flow area. Plus if you have taller plants that are in line with the flow of the hob it basically blows them all over. So not very effect for current in the tank. Something that plants do need and like.


----------



## Al Slick (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I also do not have a cabinet so I chose an hob for that reason. I think that piece you're talking about is the input just like on an hob


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Filtration Question*



tlyons01 said:


> I have a 46 gallon bowfront and I am currently running the Aquaclear 50 on it. As of right now, I have the Marineland 200 running that I recently got with a tank I bought used. I don't care for the increased water splashing that the marineland creates so I decided not to use it on my 20 gallon. ( i was seeding it from the established tank to use in the smaller tank)
> 
> My question is, if I am going to buy a new filter, should I up the 50 to the max size 110, (because I love the Aquaclear) and move the 50 to my 20 gallon, or should I just get the 70? I want to push the stocking limits on the 46er so that is why I was looking to increase the size. I don't want to go too big if it's not needed. I think the 50 would be sufficient on a 20 gallon, but, what do you think?


Hello tly...

I have a 45 G tall and use two AC 30s, but I change half the tank water every week. Your filtration just needs to have a combined gph (gallon per hour) rating 6 times the volume of your tank. So, you have a 46 G, then your filter or filters need to move about 275 gallons per hour.

If you're willing to commit to changing out half the water in your tank every week, then there's no reason to over filter your tank. The filter is just filtering water that's already clean.

Don't rely on over filtration to keep the tank water clean. The only thing this equipment does is take in very toxic water and replaces that with water that's a little toxic. Only large, weekly water changes will maintain water stability.

B


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I do weekly 50% water changes, routinely. I just want to make sure that when the stocking is completed, there would be enough BB to maintain them.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Just for a little change of pace, please allow me to relate my tale:
Over 50 years ago, as a kid, I started fish-keeping with 3 small tanks, all with HOBs, and I'm quite sure one of them was an AC.
In my late teens, I had about 15 tanks, bred several strains of egg-layers and sold the fry to LFS's. All these tanks had HOB's.
In later years, I progressed to canisters, and for the next 25 or 30 years I had canisters, and swore by them - particularly when I switched up to SW for a while.
I did find though, that it was quite a larger chore to clean them all up well, and switch up media when the spirit moved me, than it was in those easy HOB's.

Then I was hit with disaster of a kind - I had 2 consecutive serious misfortunes with failed canisters, for reasons I can't quite recall, and then a third time one sprung a leak early in the night, and I was faced with about 70 gallons of SW (out of a 110 gal tank) on my den hardwood floor the following morning. Ruined the floor and my wife was pretty p....d, I can tell you that.

After a fish-keeping hiatus for a few years, I got into discus-keeping in a serious way.
And guess what, I went full circle, going straight back to HOB's, using nothing but AC's, which I use to this day on my planted discus tank.
The 2 AC 110's on my 75 gal tank are quiet, easy to keep clean & well maintained, and I can readily change-over several different media types/usages at a moment's notice, with no fuss or muss. And reliability - 110% !
Wouldn't be without them, and for discus husbandry, there's no better filter, imho.
Apologies for bending your ears this way.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Apologies for bending your ears this way.


No apologies needed, I am open to all experiences and yours seems quite unique. I had not thought about the maintenance aspect of the canister, though I did think about the media. Its appealing that you have more room in the canisters for media. 

I;m sure if that happened to our wood floors, I would be moving in with my mom!


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

.....There were hang on back filters in the 60s??


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Absolutely - that's almost all there was, besides in-tank filters & under-gravel filters - if I recall rightly, canisters were almost unheard of then & not carried by a lot of shops.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Absolutely - that's almost all there was, besides in-tank filters & under-gravel filters - if I recall rightly, canisters were almost unheard of then & not carried by a lot of shops.


Thats correct. There wasnt many out there like there is today But we had HOB's in the 60's and 70's. Most of what was used though was UG filters.


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

humblepie said:


> ] I have the CF500 and I like it so far a lot. Sure it looks like a big honking R2D2 or something like that. But easy enough to cover it up.


Hah - I've decided mine looks like a koala bear.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Al Slick said:


> Well I also do not have a cabinet so I chose an hob for that reason. I think that piece you're talking about is the input just like on an hob


 Me neither but for the peace and quiet I went with a canister beings that it is right beside my bed


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

The sunsuns are frickin huge. I didn't bother to measure because I figured, hey it will definitely fit in my stand. NOPE. Also, you need to buy media for them with most fleabay sellers. That can be as cheap or expensive as you would like. The ac 110 is a self contained unit, and has just as much water turnover as the highest rated sunsun.

I am just playing the devils advocate here, I like my sunsun.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

After the frustration I have had with the marineland and the fact that I now have my QT tank on the lower shelf, I should probably stick with the HOB. I haven't totally made my mind up yet...

Now that i just raised my lighting, the hubs is really not feeling all of these recent changes. I fear another mechanism might push him to cut off my hobby funds..


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds like slavery o.o

If he's got some sort of concerns, educate him so he understands why you're doing what you're doing.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> Sounds like slavery o.o


You have NO IDEA!! Stay at home moms are a 24 hour a day career


I don't think he would even know I got a new bigger HOB, but surely would notice a canister


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

tlyons01 said:


> I have a 46 gallon bowfront and I am currently running the Aquaclear 50 on it. As of right now, I have the Marineland 200 running that I recently got with a tank I bought used. I don't care for the increased water splashing that the marineland creates so I decided not to use it on my 20 gallon. ( i was seeding it from the established tank to use in the smaller tank)
> 
> My question is, if I am going to buy a new filter, should I up the 50 to the max size 110, (because I love the Aquaclear) and move the 50 to my 20 gallon, or should I just get the 70? I want to push the stocking limits on the 46er so that is why I was looking to increase the size. I don't want to go too big if it's not needed. I think the 50 would be sufficient on a 20 gallon, but, what do you think?


I have a AQ 70 and a Fluval 305 canister on a 36 gallon bow front. Planted and heavily stock. 


5+ Aquariums
Reef, Planted, African Chiclids, soon to be: Discus


----------



## chomper149 (Dec 16, 2011)

imo an ac110 isnt enough for a 46 gallon bow. I have that setup right now and i find it just doesnt have the flow or water circulation that i want. Running 2 filters to provide more flow or adding a powerhead helps a lot. Personally i say just over filter and youll be fine. 
my current tanks run
46 gal- ac110 - not enough flow imo
20H- xp3, ac20 -this is by far my cleanest and only planted tank
120 4x2- 2x xp3, 1 cfs500- this used to run 3 xp3s and i found it didnt have the flow. Now it has the cfs500 plus an extra powerhead to stir up the tank.

So now my opnion is get a ac110 with power head, a canister with power head, or two hob filters. I find it much easier to just replace water then have to "clean" the tank while doing changes, the filter should be doing all that work.


----------



## nyyanks (Dec 30, 2011)

I am also of the opinion that you can never have enough filtration. At the moment I have a 40b with a 110 and Rena x3 on it but have started to think of downgrading the 110, to a 70 or maybe a 50. The outflow is just too much. The plants in it's flow are just pummeled which can't be good for them and isn't great to look at. I've turned down the flow as far as I can but it's still too much.

Don't get me wrong I love the 110 and Aquaclears in general, I wouldn't use any other HOB filter, but I need some way to disperse the flow so it does not create so much turbulence without looking like crap (any ideas).

All that said the 110 on the 46 would be great just know that it will give you a lot of water movement.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have just added a pot scrubber that I had sitting in the marineland to increase the BB, and have it sort of making a U around the U tube and it seems that it has slowed it down a bit. 2 uses in one, I'll post a pic shortly


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok, back to this thread, yet again, for opinions.
I can't remember why I was going to post a pic of the slower flow, so I won't. Couldn't pick that up in my memory bank..

What if I just got the AC70 and added a water circulater? I have seen those things made by Koralia, would something like that help get the water moving around the tank?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That could definitely work. If you like the aquaclear brand they also make powerheads as well to circulate water.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

hmm, that is what I am looking over right now. Based on the gph info that was posted here before, I could actually just get the ac70 and the ac50 powerhead and together they should move the water twice as much as needed. Maybe I got that wrong, does the equipment need the combined total of gph that I am looking for, or should each piece of equipment put out the gph I am looking for, which is 276 for my tank?...


----------



## nyyanks (Dec 30, 2011)

> I can't remember why I was going to post a pic of the slower flow, so I won't. Couldn't pick that up in my memory bank..


You were going to post a pic because I asked about reducing the turbulance created by the ac 100. 

If you could post that pic that would be great. I am at a point where I'm really considering taking the ac 100 off the tank. It's almost impossible to plant anything on that side of the tank for all the turbulance created.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

nyyanks said:


> You were going to post a pic because I asked about reducing the turbulance created by the ac 100.
> 
> If you could post that pic that would be great. I am at a point where I'm really considering taking the ac 100 off the tank. It's almost impossible to plant anything on that side of the tank for all the turbulance created.


Ok, hang tight! I actually just cut the pad, so it would fit better, but I think you will see enough to get the idea. I am sorry I got lost out there and didn't post the pic before. What you see here is a half of a pad, cut in half again. It cut the flow pretty good, so much so that I had moved it to sit on top of the second sponge, and just made this other change today. For the size that you have, it may work better to leave one in there whole, if you can stuff it in.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So in that picture.. the blue sponge/foam is reducing the flow?


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

It's not in that picture, because I cut it to fit. I had it in the same position, but not cut in half and it was a tight fit, and I had noticed a reduction in the out flow, yes. 

This could just be the start of ideas to help slow the flow. You could look for sponges that you could cut to fit in there too. I use a car wash sponge that I picked up at Walmart, for various things. Mostly for cleaning the acrylic tank walls, but they are good and thick, and I bet something like that cut to size would help too. 

I believe that the BB will also utilize the extra media as well, so it would be for more than just trying to slow the flow..


Now that I think about it, you could also use sponge or filter floss or something similar on the actual out flow area, where the water falls, to slow the flow. This I have successfully done for my betta tanks in the past. Very effective. You can use a rubber band to fix it into place. Water still flows, there is an extra level of filtration and BB has more surface area


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I still don't see the problem with (high) flow in a planted tank. I have a AC70 and a Fluval 305 on a 36 gallon bow front and I havent had any problems with the flow. My plants gently sway in the tank even high plants. 

IMHO, AC filters are very quiet and easy. I love my canister because of the large bio area too.


5+ Aquariums
Reef, Planted, African Chiclids, soon to be: Discus


----------



## nyyanks (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the picture and the idea. I will give that a try.

I wish my plants would just gently sway from the flow but tall plants are driven almost horizontal from it. 

I have an AC 300, over 10 years old, maybe something about it is different from the newer models.

I love the AC 300 because of the size and what you can stuff into it so I hope tlyons01's suggestion (or a variation of it) works to get me to gently swaying plants.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

nyyanks said:


> Thanks for the picture and the idea. I will give that a try.
> 
> I wish my plants would just gently sway from the flow but tall plants are driven almost horizontal from it.
> 
> ...


Wish I had more input for you, but hopefully you will get it all figured out soon. I have made a decision on my filter choices, and have decided to go with the AC 70, and I will be looking to add a power head to the other side of the tank, as I figure out where there may be dead spots for water flow. I decided that the 110 was just going to be way too large on the back of the tank. I wasn't looking to have a foot long unit, but didn't consider that until I looked at the measurements yesterday. 
For me I think the canister would be inconvenient as I have no cabinet for it and I worried about the maintenance aspect as well. HOB is easy access and less fuss, IMO.

Maybe one day I will make the switch to canister, but not yet..


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

tlyons01 said:


> Wish I had more input for you, but hopefully you will get it all figured out soon. I have made a decision on my filter choices, and have decided to go with the AC 70, and I will be looking to add a power head to the other side of the tank, as I figure out where there may be dead spots for water flow. I decided that the 110 was just going to be way too large on the back of the tank. I wasn't looking to have a foot long unit, but didn't consider that until I looked at the measurements yesterday.
> For me I think the canister would be inconvenient as I have no cabinet for it and I worried about the maintenance aspect as well. HOB is easy access and less fuss, IMO.
> 
> Maybe one day I will make the switch to canister, but not yet..


The AC 70 is a great choice and is more than enough bio area for that size tank as long as its not over stocked. A maxi jet power head will work well to keep detritus suspended so that the filter can draw it up. Flow is important and maybe your right, the AC110 may have to much localized flow 


5+ Aquariums
Reef, Planted, African Chiclids, soon to be: Discus


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

bif24701 said:


> The AC 70 is a great choice and is more than enough bio area for that size tank as long as its not over stocked.


That was one of the reasons I was looking for something bigger, because I want to overstock it. We will see though, right now I am not adding any new fish. Over the summer I will be, this way I am prepared without issue.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just can't see there being to much flow really with a 110. I admit I don't have a AC 110. Look here I have a HOB emperor 400 filter + a spanking new Fluval 406 in this tank with a sand bottom. Do you think it's too much flow? I don't, at all.

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa456/Aaron_Wasson/09e5a521.mp4


5+ Aquariums
Reef, Planted, African Chiclids, soon to be: Discus


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice looking tank! I agree with you, on your tank that does not seem to be too much flow. I think the difference is how the filters are set up, as in location, depth of tank etc. I watch my corys try and stop in the front of my tank, and the current from the filter won't allow them to. Though not all of my plants were swaying before I killed them, it is obvious in there now that there is a good amount of flow. I think it also matters how high the water is to the out flow, if there is any space, wouldn't the current be stronger if it has farther to hit the water surface? Also, anything on/in the intake piece is going to slow flow as well. I have a pre filter on mine and it is a noticeable difference when I remove it for cleaning. All of these factors would make each of our tanks unique, right? 

We don't have enough details of nyyanks tank to make that comparison, IMO.

Who knows. 

That didn't look like a 36 gallon, it looks bigger. Nice though, very clean looking


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I like to plant HOBs they are less noisy without the lid, perfect hydroponic pot! But I haven't really looked for good plants to put in there...


----------



## nyyanks (Dec 30, 2011)

No there is not too much flow in bif24701's tank, it looks very nice. I also have an Emporer 400 on a 30 gal and the flow from that is just fine.

The AC500 is on a 40 breeder. I am also using a x3 on that tank with the return flowing the length of the tank and it is fine, no high current from it affecting plants. 
I think what I'm trying to say is I don't really want to reduce the flow but some how disperse the return in a way so it doesn't drive the taller plants horizontal.

I've got a couple of ideas (the ones I've gotten here and variations of those) I'm going to try, I'll let you know if I get something to work.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

pejerrey said:


> I like to plant HOBs they are less noisy without the lid, perfect hydroponic pot! But I haven't really looked for good plants to put in there...


Now that is really neat. Is it still being used as a filter? If so, does the water flow beneath the plants back into the tank?



nyyanks said:


> I think what I'm trying to say is I don't really want to reduce the flow but some how disperse the return in a way so it doesn't drive the taller plants horizontal.
> 
> I've got a couple of ideas (the ones I've gotten here and variations of those) I'm going to try, I'll let you know if I get something to work.


Yes, please. I am interested in your project now! I'm always eager to learn something new!


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

tlyons01 said:


> Wish I had more input for you, but hopefully you will get it all figured out soon. I have made a decision on my filter choices, and have decided to go with the AC 70, and I will be looking to add a power head to the other side of the tank, as I figure out where there may be dead spots for water flow. I decided that the 110 was just going to be way too large on the back of the tank. I wasn't looking to have a foot long unit, but didn't consider that until I looked at the measurements yesterday.
> For me I think the canister would be inconvenient as I have no cabinet for it and I worried about the maintenance aspect as well. HOB is easy access and less fuss, IMO.
> 
> Maybe one day I will make the switch to canister, but not yet..


Hi tlyons01,

I have a Fluval C4 HOB (AC70 equivalent) on my 37 gal. Had a dead spot on the other end and I added a Koralia Nano 245 for the extra water movement and help circulate the water throughout the tank. Also, the flow is not concentrated like a powerhead, but gently dispersed so your plants and inhabitants are not blown around.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

tlyons01 said:


> Now that is really neat. Is it still being used as a filter? If so, does the water flow beneath the plants back into the tank?


 Yes it does, it has fluval biomedia, coarse sponge and a intake sponge.
There is Utricularia foliosa and a couple of frog bits floating in there, but can't see them in the pic.

I add water thru the HOB for topping off or water changes. There is a fair amount of evaporation with HOBs.
Shrimp like to hang out in the cascade, sometimes the venture up a bit.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

tiggity said:


> Hi tlyons01,
> 
> I have a Fluval C4 HOB (AC70 equivalent) on my 37 gal. Had a dead spot on the other end and I added a Koralia Nano 245 for the extra water movement and help circulate the water throughout the tank. Also, the flow is not concentrated like a powerhead, but gently dispersed so your plants and inhabitants are not blown around.


Talking about the flow from the Fluval, correct?


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

pejerrey said:


> Yes it does, it has fluval biomedia, coarse sponge and a intake sponge.
> There is Utricularia foliosa and a couple of frog bits floating in there, but can't see them in the pic.
> 
> I add water thru the HOB for topping off or water changes. There is a fair amount of evaporation with HOBs.
> Shrimp like to hang out in the cascade, sometimes the venture up a bit.


That is totally super cool!! I haven't seen this used this way before. Perfect inspiration!! I have smaller tanks that aren't planted but have been thinking about converting them. This might be something worth look more into, thank you for sharing!


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

tlyons01 said:


> Talking about the flow from the Fluval, correct?


No, the Koralia. Before I got the Koralia pump, I was only getting movement on 1/2 the tank. Probably I have a deep tank, not sure, but the Koralia installed opposite of the HOB helped with the circulation.

I just installed a 306 canister last night and that thing puts out a lot with the aquavalve fully open.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

tlyons01 said:


> Nice looking tank! I agree with you, on your tank that does not seem to be too much flow. I think the difference is how the filters are set up, as in location, depth of tank etc. I watch my corys try and stop in the front of my tank, and the current from the filter won't allow them to. Though not all of my plants were swaying before I killed them, it is obvious in there now that there is a good amount of flow. I think it also matters how high the water is to the out flow, if there is any space, wouldn't the current be stronger if it has farther to hit the water surface? Also, anything on/in the intake piece is going to slow flow as well. I have a pre filter on mine and it is a noticeable difference when I remove it for cleaning. All of these factors would make each of our tanks unique, right?
> 
> We don't have enough details of nyyanks tank to make that comparison, IMO.
> 
> ...


No that isn't a 36, I have many tanks and that one was a 55. I assure you that my 36 (AC70+ Fluval 305) has as much flow. 


5+ Aquariums
Reef, Planted, African Chiclids, soon to be: Discus


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

tiggity said:


> No, the Koralia. Before I got the Koralia pump, I was only getting movement on 1/2 the tank. Probably I have a deep tank, not sure, but the Koralia installed opposite of the HOB helped with the circulation.
> 
> I just installed a 306 canister last night and that thing puts out a lot with the aquavalve fully open.


Oh, that's cool. This is the first recommendation for a power head type pump. I will keep this in mind when I evaluate the circulation after the new unit goes in.

I love all of this great advice!!


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

bif24701 said:


> No that isn't a 36, I have many tanks and that one was a 55. I assure you that my 36 (AC70+ Fluval 305) has as much flow.
> 
> 
> 5+ Aquariums
> Reef, Planted, African Chiclids, soon to be: Discus


Oh ok, my bad! 

I think I am kind of over the bow front look, but it is all I have so I'll have to get over it


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

I would go with one of the cheap, SunSun canister filters. It will be much easier to maintain and more useful for CO2 injection (and maintaining CO2 levels).


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

tlyons01 said:


> Oh ok, my bad!
> 
> I think I am kind of over the bow front look, but it is all I have so I'll have to get over it


I'm not huge fan of bow fronts either. That 36 is my first and last. I think you should look at getting the 305 in addition to the AC 70. The 305 is marked down now that the 306 is out and the Fluval canisters have very positive reviews including mine. I can go over a month with out needing to clean it without reduced flow. 


5+ Aquariums
Reef, Planted, African Chiclids, soon to be: Discus


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Bif24701, I will look it up and maybe put it on my list


----------



## nyyanks (Dec 30, 2011)

I seem to have come up with something to disperse the return from the AC500. I think this is just a variation of something I read here about putting a sponge across the waterfall.

What I did was take a green pot scrubber, I have the larger ones they are about 5x7, I cut a strip about 3" wide and the full length plus a little bit to go completely across and simply laid it across the AC's outlet.

I used a piece of plastic canvas that I bent and used some wire ties to keep bent, stuffed one side down into the media box and the other holds the scrubber in place.

Hopefully that isn't to confusing a discription. It's really a very simple solution and it seems to work great, it dampens the flow and seems to spread it out.

Hopefully this helps others who love the AC's.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

nyyanks, I'd love to see a pic of this, sounds like it will really work out. Congrats to you for creating your own solution


----------



## nyyanks (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's what it looks like. It's in the development stage, but it seems to do a good job. And it's also another surface for BB. 

Hopefully someone can get some use from this, and if you change this or can think of something to make it better, please post it, every little bit helps.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Actually I think that has a very clean look to it

:thumbsup: well done


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

tiggity;1784122
I just installed a 306 canister last night and that thing puts out a lot with the aquavalve fully open.[/QUOTE said:


> I recently upgraded my old 304 with the new style taps and impellor cover and I can't believe how much water it puts out. Not bad for a 15 year old filter.


----------

